# Blind Contact Lenses



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

basic white-out/blind eye lenses will make you pretty much blind, but there is a company that sells some lenses that allow for some vision while still blanking out much of your eye.

9mm sfx cataract lenses - 
Cataract

and hazed lenses - 
Hazed

both may give you the look you want and still allow you to see. 

if those don't work for you, and you still want the blanked out eye look, you may want to seek a good friend to go to the con with you to lead you around.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Those would also be perfect for zombie eyes!


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

I hate wearing contacts, I only wear one at a time when I dress up as Manson, by 12 midnight my eyes feel soo sleepy.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

Or you could apply thin white cloth across the inside eye portion of your mask, ensuring you can see through it.

To give your eye sockets a dark look, airbrush black cosmetic paint, with your eyes closed of course, for a Batman look.


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

I think there is white colored Duct Tape, but removal might be painful


----------



## DeepSix (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't have blind lenses but I do have zombie lenses (whites out just the iris). It's a one size fits all sort of deal and actually screws with your vision pretty badly. They make everything sort of foggy, which is probably why it's not advisable to operate any machinery. I find after a few hours of wearing it I feel tired and sort of ill and usually get a pretty bad headache. After removing them it takes a fair amount of time for my eyes to adjust. Having this experience I think it's pretty safe to say lenses that are completely white are probably that much more irritating. There are sites that sell lenses adjusted to suit your prescription so I definitely suggest hitting them up, there will more than likely be a hefty price tag too.
Cheers!


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Warrant2000 said:


> Or you could apply thin white cloth across the inside eye portion of your mask, ensuring you can see through it.
> 
> To give your eye sockets a dark look, airbrush black cosmetic paint, with your eyes closed of course, for a Batman look.


This is what Iwas going to suggest. We were actually talking about it work today. HOwever for our costumes we just put black around our eyes so it blends in with the mask. White would look so cool though.


----------

